# Anti-Aliasing im Nvidia Treiber bringt nichts



## Chronor (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine Nvidia GTX 570 und versuche, im Treiber Anti-Aliasing zu erzwingen. Jedoch sehe ich (bei SWToR) keinen Unterschied wenn ich AA ausgeschalten habe oder auf der höchsten Stufe. In der .ini Datei von SWToR will ich es auch nicht aktivieren, weil ich dann bei den Dialogen keine Hologramme mehr sehe. 
Auch mit Supersample schaut es genauso aus wie ohne AA.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegt?


Danke,
Chron


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2012)

Hmm das Problem kenne ich nicht hab eine Nvidia gtx560ti, ich hab das AA in der Ini Datei erzwungen und habe keine Probleme :/


----------



## Chronor (6. Januar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Hmm das Problem kenne ich nicht hab eine Nvidia gtx560ti, ich hab das AA in der Ini Datei erzwungen und habe keine Probleme :/



Wirklich, du siehst die Hologramme in den Dialogen? Komisch... Könnte es daran liegen dass ich auf der Festplatte schonmal Catalyst hatte? Hab nämlich gehört dass bei den AMD Karten das Problem auftritt... Hab aber eigentlich mit DriverSweeper alles gelöscht.
Welchen AA Wert verwendest du denn? Ich hatte es damals mit 8x versucht, könnte es daran liegen?

Edit: Ich habe jetzt noch mal 8x AA aktiviert, kann jetzt nicht sagen wie es mit den Hologrammen ist, aber was mich wundert ist dass ich ja im Nvidia Treiber "Beliebige Anwendungseinstellungen außer Kraft setzen" gewählt habe, aber trotzdem die Anwendungseinstellung verwendet wird (das 8x AA welches ich gerade in der .ini aktiviert habe), das sollte nicht so sein oder?


----------



## mristau (6. Januar 2012)

Die Hologramme haben nix mit Antialiasing zu tun, aber Antialiasing ist im Moment scheinbar noch etwas verbugged, bei manchen kostet es Leistung wenns aktiviert ist, aber bringt keine Verbesserung.
Bei mir ist es auch so, habe Antialiasing über Ini oder Treiber eingestellt, aber im Spiel trotzdem weiterhin Treppeneffekt.

Die Hologramme habe ich aber gesehen, allerdings gibts ja nur Hologramme, wenn du in ner Gruppe unterwegs bist und mindestens einer über Holo teilnimmt.


----------



## Chronor (6. Januar 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Die Hologramme haben nix mit Antialiasing zu tun, aber Antialiasing ist im Moment scheinbar noch etwas verbugged, bei manchen kostet es Leistung wenns aktiviert ist, aber bringt keine Verbesserung.
> Bei mir ist es auch so, habe Antialiasing über Ini oder Treiber eingestellt, aber im Spiel trotzdem weiterhin Treppeneffekt.
> 
> Die Hologramme habe ich aber gesehen, allerdings gibts ja nur Hologramme, wenn du in ner Gruppe unterwegs bist und mindestens einer über Holo teilnimmt.



Du hast recht, ich habs jetzt aktiviert und sehe trotzdem die Hologramme. Es ist aber nicht nur in Gruppen, auch in Quests spricht man ja manchmal mit Hologrammen. Also das Problem ist ja eigentlich gelöst, jedoch würde mich trotzdem interessieren warum das im Treiber eingestellte nichts bringt? Weiß ja jemand weiter?


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Januar 2012)

Wo genau hast du es denn eingestellt? Bei "Globale Einstellungen" oder bei "Programmeinstellungen"?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die Hologramme weg sind, soll es helfen die "Bloom"-Effekte auszuschalten, dann sind sie wieder sichtbar.


----------



## Chronor (6. Januar 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wo genau hast du es denn eingestellt? Bei "Globale Einstellungen" oder bei "Programmeinstellungen"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab es unter "Globale Einstellungen" eingestellt, und habe auch noch nachgeschaut - bei den Programmeinstellungen von SWToR ist überall die globale Einstellung gewählt. Daran sollte es also nicht liegen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Januar 2012)

Stichwort: Kompatibilität Grafik-Treiber zu Spiel.


----------



## Chronor (7. Januar 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Stichwort: Kompatibilität Grafik-Treiber zu Spiel.



Oh! Das hab ich überhaupt nicht bedacht. Danke! Kann man irgendwo nachschauen welche Spiele kompatibel zum Treiber sind?


----------



## wowfighter (9. Januar 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wo genau hast du es denn eingestellt? Bei "Globale Einstellungen" oder bei "Programmeinstellungen"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe Blomm aus und trotzdem keine Holos mehr sichtbar, allerdings ist der Treppeneffekt schon mit 2xAA nahezu verschwunden, aber Holos  sind für mich nicht zwingend wichtig.


----------

